# leeds fet



## wiggles09 (Oct 31, 2009)

hi ladies i start my down regs this week and i just wondered if the new clinic in leeds westyorkshire will take our embryos to blast stage (day 5) as we have had two failed ivf attempts 1st time we did get pregnant but sadly miscarried our angel and the second time nothing happened at all. Alot of you out there can understand how we must be feeling and we really want this try to take our embryos to blast. Please help please. Xx


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hiya wiggles! I'm too at leeds new clinic. I'm doing a nat fet cycle. I've got my first scan next weds to check ovulation. I think it will be week after when i ovulate,fingers crossed! I'm hoping to take our snow babies to blast aswel. The nurse told me they do do blast as long as the embryo's are of good quality. My last cycle was day 2 nat fet cycle and i've got a 19 month old boy now. I've read you have got more chance with blasts.
We could be cycle buddies. Do you have a date for fet yet?
What do you think of the new clinic? We was at the L.I.G last time.
Goodluck with your treatment! 

Dawn xxx


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi ladies

I know this threads a few days old but thought I would add my tuppence worth anyway! I am DRing on an FET cycle at the new Leeds unit. We have 4 frosties, and had a discussion with them at my day 21 apt as to going to blast and they are going to try and take them to blast, so yes they will do them there!

Good luck with your cycles

Rach x


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hello Rach! How are you finding them at the new clinic? I was at the L.G.I before jimmys and L.G.I merged has one. I'm doing a nat fet cycle. I'm just having scans to detect ovulation. I went for a scan yesterday which was day 9 of my cycle. The nurse that scaned me did'nt have a clue. She did'nt have my notes so she did'nt have a clue what i was doing there and what treatment i was doing. She was asking me question. Made me feel awful. The clinic seem to have there heads up there butts at the mo. We ant even been asked for payment yet. Not impressed at all with the clinic.

XdawnX


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Dawn
I totally agree, the clinic is nice but they just don't seem to have got their act together at all. And as for trying to get through on the phone - don;t even get me started!! we are using up our frosties on an NHS go, if it doesn't work we are going elsewhere as theres no way I am giving them my dosh!

Back tomorrow for scan after 2 weeks of DR, hopefully start preparing lining. Will see how they seem to be getting on then! When are you back again?

Rach x


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hiya Rach!
Glad it's not just me who feel's that way about the clinic. They really need to get them selfs sorted. I'm so nervous about this treatment cause of how they are. No clue at all! Sooooo scared!
I'm back today for a scan. Hope the nurse has my notes this time. My appointment is at 10.45. What times yours? Hope it goes well for you. I'm doing a nat fet so looking for ovulation today. Think it will be friday when i ovulate and next week for ET. Hopfully all will go to plan.

Goodluck today! x


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

I was in at 8 (well 8.30 by the time I got in ). All ok, everything is asleep so started on oestragen tablets today to prepare my lining, so back on 1st for another scan, hopefully be ready for ET then.

The nurse I saw today said that patients must complain about the problems getting through as they are all complaining but unless we do nothing will change. If you pick up a yellow leaflet next time you are in it has the details of where to complain too.

RIght, just got to the office so better do some work!!

Hope your appointment has gone well. 

x


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hiya Rach! Sounds like your appointment went well,yay! On with the next stage now.
Well my appointment went well too. I was seen by a doc and a nurse and the had my notes  I've got a big follical on my left ovary so hopfully ovulation will be soon. Got to do the kits tonight and tomorrow. Back weds for another scan. Really hope i get my surge tomorrow,fingers crossed!
I will def pick up a yellow leflet. Thankyou!
Keep me posted with your treatment. Goodluck!

XdawnX


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

good news on your appointment too! Defintately keep in touch and let me know how it goes. Good luck tomorrow!

x


----------



## kateandflo (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Rach,

Was just thinking about FET, Alison told me that the Leeds success rates are only 2% behind ICSI success rates, have you been told the same? I'm just concerned as tehy're trying to convince me to have only one egg put back if all goes well, and as I'm not sure we can afford a 2nd cycle, I'm concerned about being deceived for the sake of them getting their multiple births stats down.

I too don't really trust any of the clinic staff after being told or rather even not being told important information at the right time.

Thanks

k x


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hello ladies! I had my fet last sunday and they transfed 2 top grade embryo's. They told us the risk of twins and sked if we only wanted one putting back but we said no we wanted 2. How could we pick between the 2. Transfer went well apart from the had us waiting 2 hours in the waiting room. Gutted you don't get to see your embryo's on screen like you did at the LGI. You don't get a pic either. Another thing you don't get a blood test anymore. It's a pee stick test. Gona do my own at home. Don't want to go to the hosp to be told its a BFN.

XDAWNX


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Dawn, congrats on being PUPO!! When is your OTD? Hope the 2ww flies for you. Were they blasts or day 3?

I was back in yesterday for a scan to check lining, which is perfect. However, they found a huge cyst in my ovary, anxious day of waiting to hear if we could continue and we can. So ET booked for next Friday provisionally, but they are going to try and take the embies to blast so hopefully ET will be SUnday. Have to then decide on whether one or 2 goes back, assuming they survive. My nerves are shot already! 

Look forward to hearing about your BFP! 

x


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hi Rach!

Great news about your linning. I don't know how thick my linning was. The doc just said it looked good and was ready for ET. Great news that your ET is almost here aswel. Keeping my fingers crossed for sunday for you. How many snowbabies have you got? We thawed 6. We had a 3 day transfer because there was 2 clear best ones. The embryo's were better than the one's i got my bfp on last time so keeping my fingers crossed that they both take he,he! Test day is 12 april. Ages away! I'm going crazyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!! I'm feeling a bit spaced out so hopfully thats a good sign.

Keep me posted and goodluck for ET day.

XDAWNX


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi ladies,  just wanted to wish you all good luck, and to give you a success story, i did FET at LGI in 2007 and have beautiful twin boys from 2, 2 day 4 cell embryo's.


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks beachbaby

I had ET today, 2 3day embies put back, one top grade and one almost top grade! OTD 22nd April. Fingers crossed.

Dawn, how are you doing on the 2ww. THink I am going to go loopy very soon! 

x


----------

